# Several issues with my 4310



## guppie (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm new to this forum so bare with me
I have a 2004 model 4310 4x4 Ehydro
I'm having several issues with it, latest being

1. My cruise control won't engage, just getting the light on my trouble indicator light flashing/pause/quick flash then a long flash.

2. My temp gauge reads pegged all the way to the right in just a few minutes. I've checked the engine with a laser temp gun and reads normal.
question is temp sensor or gauge. temp sensor runs about $60, expensive way to find out which one it is.

3. tilt wheel won't lock into place. how in the world do you get in there to work on it?
Thanks for any input on any of these.....Ron


----------

